# Prayer request



## tcward (Jan 2, 2022)

Asking prayer for a possible upcoming divorce. I know our Father doesn’t want this and I know prayer changes things! Thank you in advance!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Praying for yall!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you Kmax!


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 2, 2022)

Prayers


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 2, 2022)

Praying for y'all!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 2, 2022)

Prayers!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 2, 2022)

Praying for you bro.
Hard right now I know.
Been there, done that.

PLENTY more fish in the sea.


----------



## specialk (Jan 2, 2022)

Good luck TC....sending good thoughts your way brother....


----------



## RedHills (Jan 2, 2022)

Prayers for your Family


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2022)

specialk said:


> Good luck TC....sending good thoughts your way brother....


Appreciate you K!


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks to all!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 3, 2022)

Prayers, TC. Some advice from someone married 33 years, who got divorced last July. Think about what makes you happy. Think about what does not. If the 'does not' can be changed, work on it. If it can't, then move on. It was a really hard decision,  but after a year+ of separation,  and getting back together to try one last time, I ended up calling it quits. I've been the happiest I've been in 20 years. Even my kids see it.


----------



## tcward (Jan 4, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> Prayers, TC. Some advice from someone married 33 years, who got divorced last July. Think about what makes you happy. Think about what does not. If the 'does not' can be changed, work on it. If it can't, then move on. It was a really hard decision,  but after a year+ of separation,  and getting back together to try one last time, I ended up calling it quits. I've been the happiest I've been in 20 years. Even my kids see it.


Thank you my friend.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 4, 2022)

tcward said:


> Thank you my friend.


I'll add, both my kids are grown and out of the house...that took a big variable out of the equation.


----------



## tcward (Jan 4, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> I'll add, both my kids are grown and out of the house...that took a big variable out of the equation.


Most of mine are but have a 20 year old at home.


----------



## Waddams (Jan 4, 2022)

Praying for you. I went through it in 2007-2009. Cheating wife that was also running up and hiding debt, refusing to stop. Custody fight. The whole nine yards. Took over a year and a half to be totally done with it. In my case, I didn't do it because I wanted to. I had to for self preservation because she was (and remains) determined to suck the life out of anything and everything connected to her. 

She turned into the very definition of what I think Jesus meant when he said perversion (Greek word "pornea") was the only acceptable reason for divorce. She perverted the marriage in every way possible, and my and my son's life was going to be perverted by it as long as I stayed married to her.  It wasn't a one off, one time screw up for her. She's done nothing since except confirm to me every chance she's gotten that I was right to divorce her.

If it's necessary, then it is. If you have to go through it, then I'll pray that you'll get through it and come out better on the other side. If it can be avoided and you and your wife can be reconciled, I'll pray for that too. It sucks, God hates it, we all should hate it, I still hate it for myself. However, I don't regret it at this point. I know I did my reasonable best, and then I did what I had to do and was really forced into. 

As long as you make decisions and go through this, however it turns out, in a manner that you have no regrets, you'll be good in the end.


----------



## tcward (Jan 4, 2022)

Waddams said:


> Praying for you. I went through it in 2007-2009. Cheating wife that was also running up and hiding debt, refusing to stop. Custody fight. The whole nine yards. Took over a year and a half to be totally done with it. In my case, I didn't do it because I wanted to. I had to for self preservation because she was (and remains) determined to suck the life out of anything and everything connected to her.
> 
> She turned into the very definition of what I think Jesus meant when he said perversion (Greek word "pornea") was the only acceptable reason for divorce. She perverted the marriage in every way possible, and my and my son's life was going to be perverted by it as long as I stayed married to her.  It wasn't a one off, one time screw up for her. She's done nothing since except confirm to me every chance she's gotten that I was right to divorce her.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 4, 2022)

Prayers sent.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2022)

prayers sent!


----------



## tcward (Feb 13, 2022)

Still need your prayer guys. My plate is full and I don’t know how to handle it all. The wife and I are separated now and I have an upcoming heart surgery. Never been so down in my life. Just praying our great God will give me strength to carry through. I know there are some great prayer warriors on here and I could really use some. Thank you so much!


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 13, 2022)

Praying for you, 
Psalm 91


----------



## tcward (Feb 14, 2022)

gacowboy said:


> Praying for you,
> Psalm 91


That is a comforting passage.


----------



## CarolinaDawg (Feb 14, 2022)

tcward said:


> Asking prayer for a possible upcoming divorce. I know our Father doesn’t want this and I know prayer changes things! Thank you in advance!


Praying for you. Please remember it’s all about real love modeled after Christ’ love for you


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 14, 2022)

Praying for you.


----------



## Bubba Watson (Feb 14, 2022)

Praying for you and your family!


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 14, 2022)

tcward said:


> That is a comforting passage.


It's one I always cling to. Jesus loves us thru it all.


----------



## tcward (Feb 14, 2022)

Thanks to all of you!


----------



## antharper (Feb 17, 2022)

Prayers from here also ! You’ve got this


----------



## tcward (Feb 21, 2022)

tcward said:


> Still need your prayer guys. My plate is full and I don’t know how to handle it all. The wife and I are separated now and I have an upcoming heart surgery. Never been so down in my life. Just praying our great God will give me strength to carry through. I know there are some great prayer warriors on here and I could really use some. Thank you so much!


Meeting with the surgeon tomorrow to discuss options. You guys are awesome. Say a special one for me tomorrow if you will.


----------

